# Happy Update on Samson - from NMR in 2010



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Last summer I posted about Samson - he was a very sick little pup (maltese-poodle mix) that Northcentral Maltese Rescue brought from Pennsylvania for medical treatment. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/106065-update-post-15-sad-news-meet-samson.html
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/55-rescues/106339-new-update-samson-better-news.html

Well, he was at the Pet Expo this weekend! Little Sammy as he's now known is in his forever home and is doing great!










Here's our healthy, happy little boy!

Thanks for all of your prayers for him - you can see they worked!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I went back & read about little Sammy---what a beautiful story of "rags to riches." How prayer & loving care work together to bring positive results. Thanks for sharing the photo---it tells a wonderful story! 
Way to go Sammy!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I am so happy to hear this. Good for you Little Sammy!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Maggie, I remember when you posted about Samson last year...I am overjoyed to see this new picture of him looking happy and healthy in his mommy's arms. This is SUCH great news! He is a classic case of why rescues do what they do...such a wonderful happy ending!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I remember that first photo...and look at him now, what a beautiful little guy. It's so nice to see him again and know that he's doing well, thanks!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, Samson has a furever home,great news!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG - I was rereading the first thread and forgot how close he was to not making it and in fact didn't get how he went from not being able to have the surgery to having it. Thank God he did and look at how wonderful he looks. :chili::chili:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

He looks great...I am so thankful he made it through the surgery and is now thriving. He's a lucky little one.


----------

